# cpt code for removal testicular prosthesis



## ncantello (Dec 15, 2008)

What cpt code would be used for removal of testicular prosthesis (it is infected).  The insertion is cpt code 55660, but i can't seem to locate a removal code.  Would i just use removal of foriegn body in scrotum 55120?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 17, 2008)

*I think so ...*

This is *NOT* my area of expertise, but I believe you are correct ... 55120.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## ncantello (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

